# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تشخیص المنت (تگ) کلیک شده زیرمجموعه المنت همنام

## Hossis

من همچین کدی با جی کوئری ساختم در صفحه وب


```
<ul id="Decor">                            <li id="Ali" style="background-color: white;">Ali<ul><li id="Ali1">Ali</li><li id="red1">red</li><li id="Hasan">Hasan</li><li id="blue">blue</li><li id="Hosein">Hosein</li></ul></li><li id="red" style="background-color: white;">red<ul><li id="Ali">Ali</li><li id="red">red</li><li id="Hasan">Hasan</li><li id="blue">blue</li><li id="Hosein">Hosein</li></ul></li><li id="Hasan" style="background-color: white;">Hasan</li><li id="blue">blue</li><li id="Hosein">Hosein</li></ul>
```

هرچند آیدی دادن به تگ های زیرمجموعه اصولی نیست ولی این محل بحث نیست
سوال من اینه که چطور تگ لیست (li) زیرمجموعه رو هنگام کلیک تشخیص بدیم 
چون وقتی این کد رو می زنم:

$("li").mouseenter(function (e) {
              $(this).css("background-color", "pink");
            })


تگ Li والد و اصلی رو انتخاب می کنه و زیرمجموعه ها رو تشخیص نمی ده 
در حالی که تو برنامه باید از تگ لیست به صورت تو در تو استفاده کنم و سلکتور، باید پایین ترین نسل و زیرمجموعه رو تشخیص بده

----------


## plague

سلام 
من متوجه نشدم چی میگی و منظورت از تشخیص نمیده چیه  ولی اگه میخای به فرزند های المنت کلیک شده دسترسی پیدا کنی با find 

 $(this).find('li')

میتونی به فرزند هاش دسترسی پیدا کنی

----------

